

Peter Thiel Announces Inaugural Class of 20 Under 20 Thiel Fellows - jmarbach
http://thielfoundation.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=19

======
hunterowens
I know a few of these talented individuals and they are cranking!

